# What's weird on this 5 series?



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The steering wheel is on the wrong side ? :dunno:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Not sure what you're referring to-- the only thing that's strange (atleast from a US spec perspective) is that there are orange tail light lenses. In the US, all facelift cars had clear tail light lenses. I'm also pretty sure that the circular blinker in the headlight assembly is clear on US cars as well.

The interior is a normal e39 interior w/ the std armrest and no multi-function wheel.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

robg said:


> Not sure what you're referring to-- the only thing that's strange (atleast from a US spec perspective) is that there are orange tail light lenses. In the US, all facelift cars had clear tail light lenses. I'm also pretty sure that the circular blinker in the headlight assembly is clear on US cars as well.


It has nothing to do with individual countries specs.
Come on guys, I got it the first time I saw it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't see a moonroof


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

robg said:


> The interior is a normal e39 interior w/ the std armrest and no multi-function wheel.


This is quite close...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

no cell phone antenna nub


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

The color combination is highly unusual. I don't think I've ever seen that before. It must be from the Individual palette, no?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Fifty_Cent said:


> This is quite close...


Hmmm. Still don't see anyting too strange about the interior.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Not the missing cell phone antenna on the roof?

Well then, how about: wood on gray interiors is supposed to be gray, not brown?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll post it a second time- Could it be the lack of moonroof?


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

The fog lights are small and round instead of our semi-rectangular ones.


----------



## SKT174 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll say it's the front grill, it looks different, esp the chrome bit


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The clutch is missing!


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

The car has been moved between photos?:dunno:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

A 520i RHD and white/yellow plates - must be from the UK. Other than the novelty of seeing a 520, I don't know what else... Looks like it gets used... that driver's seat looks pretty well mashed!


----------



## Pterous (Aug 17, 2004)

:dunno: 
Give it up already Fifty Cent!


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

The steering wheel has no buttons and the car has idrive????


----------



## kioneo (Jan 8, 2004)

Shift boot and e-brake boot are different colors???

I'm really drawing a blank here.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Fifty_Cent said:


> Come on guys, I got it the first time I saw it!


It was sitting on a side street in Greece... unlocked... So you could just open the doors and snap pics?


----------

